# Jobs..?



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a quick ask...what is the job situation at present?
My other half is an electrician, just over a year ago sent his cv to a number of Canadian companies but with no joy...are there any companies recruiting at present?
Weve been through the major job sites & contacted a couple of agencies...are we going in the wrong direction?? 
Or are we better off putting him on a plane & knocking on doors (so to speak!)


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Forgot to say...he has experience with Subs (propulsion systems) & generators... is trying to get HV experience (bit of a closed shop but still working on it!) he can do both MIG & ARC welding, gas install & has over 20 yrs under his belt in the construction industry...he has also worked as a classic car mechanic. 
Gas/oil industry is very limited/non existant in our area compared to Canada so how best to get a 'foot in the door'? or is an agency a better bet??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

owdon said:


> Forgot to say...he has experience with Subs (propulsion systems) & generators... is trying to get HV experience (bit of a closed shop but still working on it!) he can do both MIG & ARC welding, gas install & has over 20 yrs under his belt in the construction industry...he has also worked as a classic car mechanic.
> Gas/oil industry is very limited/non existant in our area compared to Canada so how best to get a 'foot in the door'? or is an agency a better bet??


What type of visa are you proposing to use?


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa are you proposing to use?


We assume that skilled worker would be our route...my previous employ isnt on the demand list (optics) so as my hubby being a qualified sparky, is the main choice...if you have advise that would suggest an alternative route, we are open to suggestions...!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

owdon said:


> We assume that skilled worker would be our route...my previous employ isnt on the demand list (optics) so as my hubby being a qualified sparky, is the main choice...if you have advise that would suggest an alternative route, we are open to suggestions...!


Obtaining Canadian employment from the UK is not easy. With your husband's qualifications it would be prudent to begin the application for a PR visa as soon as possible. Usually takes between 5-7 months to complete the process. He can still seek jobs here in the interim but with the visa in your possession it means, if he finds a job, he can start almost immediately, and that's what most employers want/need. There are jobs for electricians here. If you can do it you (he) should come on a reccie to check things out. Do you have an idea of whereabouts you would like to live in Canada?


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hubby did a reccie approx 3yrs ago...Toronto & Vancouver...for us its the quality of life...! (as most expats probably say)...we live near a small market town & are looking for community rather than fast pace rat-race city living...weve concidered Alberta, BC & Manitoba, but were swayed to Ontario...but again work will be the decider!
In the UK were the now typical family (2 kids) renting because the house prices are beyond our reach...luckily work is busy but we have no extra's in life due to the living costs! were under no illussions that Canada may be no better, but we feel the need to find out!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

owdon said:


> Hubby did a reccie approx 3yrs ago...Toronto & Vancouver...for us its the quality of life...! (as most expats probably say)...we live near a small market town & are looking for community rather than fast pace rat-race city living...weve concidered Alberta, BC & Manitoba, but were swayed to Ontario...but again work will be the decider!
> In the UK were the now typical family (2 kids) renting because the house prices are beyond our reach...luckily work is busy but we have no extra's in life due to the living costs! were under no illussions that Canada may be no better, but we feel the need to find out!


People such as yourselves, and I was one many years ago, generally appreciate the lifestyle in Canada vs those middle-class snobby Brits coming here and comparing everything to their upper-class life in the UK, saying such things as we don't have good country pubs or Waitrose stores, good cheese and cheap booze/wine. The truth is that most people are working class and worry more about managing each day rather than shopping at Waitrose. I know of many people who couldn't get on the housing ladder in the UK who do well enough here to buy a house within a couple of years of their arrival.
Please don't believe that Canada is Utopia. Some people struggle here, finding the cost of living higher than in the UK, others think it's about the same and some find it cheaper. 
Vancouver is very expensive from a housing standpoint. It is probably one of the most expensive cities in the world. Toronto is Canada's economic centre so while not as expensive, it is up there. Have you given thought to the Maritime Provinces of Nova Scotia or New Brunswick. Many Brits choose/settle there and just revel in the smaller atmosphere, closeness to the ocean and the general all-round niceness of living there.
Given your husband's experience/trade skills I can't imagine he would experience any trouble finding work, but then what do I know. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the reply...we've had temps of 21c & hubby has been building a conservatory (he's handy to have around!) and can turn his hand to (almost) anything and likes to get his hands dirty...i am proud to say that Waitrose is on a par with M&S in our area, you've got to be over 85 or dead to shop there!
NS was one area we had'nt considered, so will be trawling the net for a bit more info...


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

owdon said:


> Many thanks for the reply...we've had temps of 21c & hubby has been building a conservatory (he's handy to have around!) and can turn his hand to (almost) anything and likes to get his hands dirty...i am proud to say that Waitrose is on a par with M&S in our area, you've got to be over 85 or dead to shop there!
> NS was one area we had'nt considered, so will be trawling the net for a bit more info...


If you are going FSW1 route, you will need funds to prove you are capable of funding yourself initially when you arrive in Canada. About $20k. Looking at your posts, if you are having problems finding a deposit for a house, do you have this money to show on your application? Fees to CIC are about £2k, flights, removals and the list goes on. Do not go down the FSW1 route if you do not have £20k in the bank. Try TWP route, you don't have to show funds ($20k) Though you will still need£5 or 6k for the flights and so on.


----------

